# FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???



## Stuka1982 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
da ich kein eigenes Boot habe aber oft ein Angelboot miete bin ich auf der Suche nach einem nicht zu teuren aber brauchbaren Echolot.

Da bin ich beim stöbern auf das hier für 39,95€ gestoßen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/FishFinder-FischFinder-Fisch-Finder-ECHOLOT-NEU_W0QQitemZ200351117914QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item2ea5db725a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|240%3A1309|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


Bild gelöscht wegen Copyrightverletzung!


Glaubt ihr das das zu gebrauchen ist?

Danke schon mal.


.


----------



## Stuka1982 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

*

Hier hat der selbe Händler das gleiche Gerät nur mit Funkverbindung zum Signalgeber für 59,90€*



http://cgi.ebay.de/FUNK-Fischfinder-Echolot-Fishfinder-FFW-1108_W0QQitemZ190316868262QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item2c4fc4f2a6&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301%3A0|293%3A8|294%3A30


Bild gelöscht wegen Copyrightverletzung!




*Und hier noch ein anderes Schnurloses Gerät für 75,95€, wieder der gleiche Händler.*




http://cgi.ebay.de/FUNK-Fischfinder-Echolot-Fishfinder-FFW-718_W0QQitemZ200345246486QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item2ea581db16&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301%3A1|293%3A7|294%3A30



Bild gelöscht wegen Copyrightverletzung!





Würde mich wirklich freuen wenn ihr was dazu schreiben würdet, hab nämlich überhaupt keine Ahnung von solchen Teilen und ob man für den Preis überhaupt was erwarten darf.



Danke schon mal. |supergri


----------



## Klausi2000 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

Hallo, 

meinst du wirklich, die Leute würden mehr ausgeben, wenn es ein Echolot für 39,95€ tun würde? 

Die Frage ist doch, was willst du mit dem Echolot machen? Die Geräte die du hier eingestellt hast, habe ich bei Stippanglern am Kanal gesehen, die dann mit der 12Meter-Rute mal geschaut haben, ob sich auf ihrem Futterplatz etwas tut - dafür mögen sie gehen. Wenn du nur mal über den See schippern und nach der Tiefe gucken willst und Süßwasser mit geringen Tiefen hast und dir die Details ausreichen, die angezeigt werden, mag das auch noch gehen ... aber spätestens am Bodden oder der Ostsee benötigst du etwas Anderes und in Norwegen brauchst du mit solchen Geräten gar nicht erst anzufangen. Ebenso wirst du wenig bis keine Infos zur Bodenbeschaffenheit bekommen und wie genau und verlässlich die Fischanzeige ist weiß ich nicht ... 

Es gibt gute Echolote ab ca. 100 Euro die wirklich was taugen - aber dann müsste der Einsatzbereich etwas klarer sein und eine Wahrheit hat sich bei mir mehrfach bestätigt: Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei Mal ... 

Bis dann,
Christian


----------



## ulfster (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

such mal nach "FC60" das ist wohl das einzige handgerät in dem preisbereich mit fischsicheln. mich würde auch mal interessieren welche kleinen echolote vernünftig die bodenstruktur anzeigen... 
die fischsymbole kann man wohl vergessen, da sollen sogar "teure" fishfinder probleme haben... die billigen geräte sind aber ausreichend für die bodenstruktur, wobei ich mir wohl keines der von dir geposteten zulegen würde... das sieht arg nach biwa aus... hat jemand erfahrung mit dem zeug?


----------



## BigEarn (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

Für mich sieht das auch eher nach Spielzeug als nach ernsthaft zu gebrauchendem Gerät aus. Wenn du nicht besonders viel ausgeben willst aber was vernünftiges suchst, würde ich mal nach was Vernünftigem Gebrauchten von den Standardmarken, wie Lowrance, Eagle, Humminbird etc. schauen. Da sollte für einen guten Preis was besseres zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Stuka1982 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

Das *FC60 *hört sich wirklich nicht schlecht an.
Mir ist natürlich völlig klar das diese Geräte nicht mit den Handelsüblichen 400€-xxxx€ Geräten zu vergleichen sind.

Auch die Grenzen dieser Geräte was ihre Einsatzgebiete angeht sind mir schon klar.
Ich Angle vor allem in Seen (Raum München) bis zu 30 Meter Tiefe.

Das wichtigste für mich ist eigentlich die Wassertiefe um den Übergang der Wassertiefen leichter zu finden und eventuelle Gumpen/Kolke zu sehen.

Bin ja selber sehr skeptisch was diese Teile angeht und frage deshalb hier nach da ich noch gar keine Erfahrung damit habe.

Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten. :m


----------



## BigEarn (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

Wie wärs denn mit sowas? Anleitungen um Festeinbau-Geräte in portable umzurüsten sollte es im Netz zu Genüge geben. Gibt bestimmt auch ein paar Boardies, die wissen wie's geht.
Evtl. auch das hier von Eagle


----------



## Stuka1982 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

Also wenn man das so einfach umbauen kann wäre das schon klasse.

Dann wäre das hier doch auch ein gutes Angebot oder:

http://www.jahr-tsv-abo.de/index.php?action=showBonus&aid=3750^

Da kostet mich dann wenn ich mich bis morgen entscheide, das Echolot und das zwei Jahres Abo vom Blinker zusammen 120,80€


----------



## maarfischer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*



ulfster schrieb:


> die billigen geräte sind aber ausreichend für die bodenstruktur



Noch nicht einmal dafür. Zumindest bei den 'gelben' Geräten ist die Anzeige der Bodenstruktur eine Finte, da wird einfach eine voreingestellte 'Struktur' angezeigt. Eine Bestimmung der Struktur erfolgt nicht. Steht auch nichts dergleichen unter 'Geräteeigenschaften'.

 Wie das bei dem dritten Gerät aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## maarfischer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit sowas? Anleitungen um Festeinbau-Geräte in portable umzurüsten sollte es im Netz zu Genüge geben. Gibt bestimmt auch ein paar Boardies, die wissen wie's geht.
> Evtl. auch das hier von Eagle



Genau. Das ist der beste Weg für kleine Ansprüche. Kleine Gelbatterie in der Bucht suchen, kleiner Kunststoffkoffer, Batterie in den Koffer aus dem Baumarkt, Gerät auf den Deckel montieren. Geber an einen Saugnapf (ebenfalls Baumarkt). Das wär's im Prinzip. 

Man sollte sich aber keinen Illusionen über die Aussagekraft dieser Echos hingeben.


----------



## Stuka1982 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

Ich glaube das er damit nicht die von mir geposteten geräte gemeint hat sondern das von ihm erwähnte:

http://www.yatego.com/gemsecurity/p...der-fc60?sid=08Y1246285458Y12fc0e411e6f26fa7a

Da steht zumindest in der Beschreibung 

"Sie können damit aber auch unbekannte Gewässer in Bezug auf Fischvorkommen, Bodenbeschaffenheit und Wassertiefe erkunden."

Aber was haltet ihr von dem das es zum Blinkerabo dazu gibt?

http://www.jahr-tsv-abo.de/index.php?action=showBonus&aid=3750^


----------



## ulfster (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

also zum fc60 gibts hier sogar 2 threads, ich meine der tenor ist grundsätzlich gut, wenn man was billiges vom ufer aus für die bodenstruktur sucht... wird glaub ich zuverlässig die tiefe angezeigt. vielleicht hat man ja zudem glück und erkennt per fischsichel auch mal fische...

die 30€ dinger würde ich mir auch nicht zulegen.

habe auch gesehen es gibt bald ein fc60x mit punktmatrixdisplay:

http://www.goyachting.cn/product.asp?keys=270

habe das allerdings noch nirgends ausgepreist gesehen...


----------



## maarfischer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*



Stuka1982 schrieb:


> ... das Echolot und das zwei Jahres Abo vom Blinker zusammen 120,80€...
> 
> Aber was haltet ihr von dem das es zum Blinkerabo dazu gibt?




Ich denke, das ist für die Gerätegruppe ein ganz vernünftiges Gerät. Und 121 € ist ein vernünftiger Preis. Da kann man sogar 2 Jahre Blinker in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Stuka1982 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen und sehr interessanten Antworten.

Habe mir jetzt mal die anderen Diskussionen hier im Forum über das FC60 durchgelesen und die sind ja anscheinend alle sehr begeistert davon.

Da ich ja kein eigenes Boot habe und auch nicht in allen Seen hier ein Echolot erlaubt ist, denke ich mir das das zum aufspüren von Bodenbesonderheiten erst mal genau das richtige ist.

Es ist ja schön handlich und unauffällig.

Dazu kommt das ich es auch von Land aus gut benützen kann.

Ein Hochwertiges Echolot werde ich mir dann spätestens zulegen wenn ich nen guten See hab wo ich es offiziell nutzen darf und vielleicht mein eigenes Boot habe.

Hab ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht und falls es doch Schrott ist Bau ich mir auch so nen Koffer. |supergri

:vik: Also vielen dank noch mal. :vik:


----------



## Stuka1982 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

Das FC60x ist ja wirklich noch um einiges besser als das FC60, nur blöd das da gar nichts zu finden ist wann es das bei uns gibt.


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*



Stuka1982 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das das zu gebrauchen ist?



Nö ! :m
das ist nen Tiefenabschätzgerät - aber kein Fischfinder ....


----------



## Heiko112 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Nö ! :m
> das ist nen Tiefenabschätzgerät - aber kein Fischfinder ....




Tiefenabschätzung, sehr gut beschrieben.

Aber mal im ernst ich habe ein Eagle Seacharter 642c DF IGPS und nen Humminbird 797 SI  und würde nicht mal von den beiden behaupten das die "zu gebrauchen wären" wobei das Humminbird doch recht nah an geeignet rankommt.

Ist halt auch immer ne frage was man von solch einem Gerät erwartet.


----------



## fischibald (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

Hi,
ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit das FC60 zugelegt da ich vom Ufer und vom Boot aus die Tiefen ausloten wollte, da ich überwiegend auf Karpfen angel ist mir die Fischanzeige nicht so wichtig und nach den ersten Test´s würde ich sagen sollte man sich auch nicht darauf verlassen ich hatte zwei Meter sicht bis zum Boden ich habe mit Polbrille kein Fisch gesehen das Gerät war aber der Meinung da sei Fisch#c
Nun gut ich für Meine Verhältnisse würde sagen zum Groben loten und Löcher finden ist es Ok, finde nur die Batterien vom Handteil sind recht schnell am Ende und die Angegebene Reichweite na ja geht so.

Gruß Jan


----------



## ulfster (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: FischFinder bei E-Bay für 39,45???*

hier ist das handbuch des fc60x... http://www.killerdeals.co.za/download/Manual of FC60X.pdf

scheint so, als ob man auch die fishid ausschalten kann und sicheln sieht... die bodendarstellung sieht schonmal für ein handgerät richtig gut aus... wenn irgendjemand weiss, wann man den wo für wieviel erstehen kann wär das prima!


----------

